# Hands Off Our Petition



## FBHOfficial (Mar 2, 2015)

*Sign our petition and help us to say 
Hands off our hobby!
*

Please join us as we ask politicians across the UK to safeguard the future of the exotic pet keeping hobby. 


Sign our petition on http://www.change.org/p/secretary-of...parties-exotic asking UK law makers to recognise that keeping exotic pets whether captive bred or legally and sustainably wild caught is not a bad thing and is just as acceptable and in many cases more easily achievable than having a dog or cat as a pet.
We want UK politicians to protect the hobbyists ability to enjoy their hobby in the foreseeable future by promising to oppose any future attempt to ban exotic pet ownership or attempts to put in place draconian unscientific legislation controlling the import. export, breeding and selling of exotic species.


Can you help us further? Please ask family, friends, neighbours, even the person next to you in the bus queue to sign our Hands Off Our Hobby Petition. We need our politicians to realise just how popular exotic pet keeping is and how many voters they could upset.


Thank you for your support.

For more information about this petition go to our web site at https://handsoffourhobby.wordpress.com/
Or join us on our face book page at https://www.facebook.com/HandsOffOurHobby


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Done : victory:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The thread is already here. It's been in this section but is being moved around the help sections as it was felt that it would be read by more people there.http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/1068503-hands-off-our-hobby-petition.html


----------

